# Anyone diving Wedsnday?



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll bet a 26 ft catamaran would just eat up some 1-2 ft seas.....



Tuesday Night

North winds around 10 knots. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. Isolated thunderstorms.



Wednesday

Northeast winds around 10 knots becoming north in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. Isolated thunderstorms.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead

I wish I could Reese! Unfortunately I am swamped cuz of takin last friday off, and playin catch up now!

Craash is goin I know. 

Dang...I need a sugar momma to pay my bills so I can blow off business to do more productive things like shoot fish!

You know where I can get some 2 stroke oil?:doh


----------

